# TnT Recipe for Honey Roasted Nuts



## GA Home Cook (Nov 10, 2014)

I have an abundant supply of Pecans this year.  I searched for a recipe but did not find anything.  Any of you guys have a good one?

Hal


----------



## larry_stewart (Nov 10, 2014)

Unfortunately I dont, But a few weeks ago i drove down to atlanta.  On my way, I saw a sign that advertised Local, home grown Pecans, and all kinds of pecan products.  It took everything in my power not to get off at that exit and check the place out.  Unfortunately, I was on a tight schedule.  Im envious of your over abundance of pecans.  Im sure someone will chime in with a recipe.


----------



## GotGarlic (Nov 10, 2014)

I haven't tried this but it sounds good and simple. I'd add some cinnamon, too. 

http://www.fixmeasnack.com/2010/02/honey-roasted-nuts/


----------

